# Is It Compulsory To Give Urdu, Islamiat And Pak Studies



## Ahmed Labba (Jun 21, 2017)

I have studied my entire life in Dubai i have done my IGCSE O'levels and A'level part 1 in Dubai, I am planning to give my A2 in Pakistan does anyone here have any idea, if i have to give Urdu Islamic Studies and Pak Studies to get equivalency or is it only for those who have done their O'level in Pakistan


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes you will have to. Otherwise they won't issue an A level equivalence certificate for you. 
Only those who have given both IGCSE and A Level (Part 1 and 2) outside of Pakistan don't need the three subjects.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Read number 8. 
This is given in the equivalence form on IBCC's website. Here is the link to it:
http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/downloads/form.pdf


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

Ahmed Labba said:


> I have studied my entire life in Dubai i have done my IGCSE O'levels and A'level part 1 in Dubai, I am planning to give my A2 in Pakistan does anyone here have any idea, if i have to give Urdu Islamic Studies and Pak Studies to get equivalency or is it only for those who have done their O'level in Pakistan


I did my olevels and alevels in Pakistan and did not take Urdu, Islamic studies or Pak studies... I still got my equivalence and am now studying on a local seat in medical school. This was only possible because I have dual nationality. So i guess if you have foreign nationality you don't have to give these subjects.


----------



## Alihassan999 (Sep 8, 2021)

I used to be in Dubai and now living in Lahore, I have decided to give igcse as private candidate. The subjects I will be choosing do not include Urdu, pak studies, Islamiyat, so in future will this create an issue for me?


----------

